

Rules to live by   - yarapavan
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/rules-to-live-by/

======
yarapavan
Rules to live by:

* You must not dilly-dally.

* You must be your word.

* You must have good intentions.

* You must admit to being the maker of meaning.

* You must not feel sorry for yourself.

* You must have a vision that you are striving for.

* You must tie creativity and experimentation with survival.

* You must be the change you want to see.

* You must rally others with your vision.

* You must stake your reputation on your better self.

* You must be comfortable with the consequences of being who you are.

* You must share.

* You must make your own advice and take it.

* You must manage your stress, health, and clarity.

* You must study your mistakes.

* You must retry things you don’t like every once in a while.

*You must make time to enjoy things.

